# Discussion Paedobaptist and Baptist Covenant Theology (New Geneva Podcast)



## Stephen L Smith (Apr 25, 2020)

Comparing 1689 Baptist and Presbyterian & Reformed Covenant Theology...and how it relates to Baptism with Michael G. Brown & Samuel Renihan 

Part 1 








The New Geneva Podcast: Comparing 1689 Baptist and Presbyterian & Reformed Covenant Theology...and how it relates to Baptism with Michael G. Brown & Samuel Renihan (Part 1)






thenewgeneva.libsyn.com





Part 2








The New Geneva Podcast: Comparing 1689 Baptist and Presbyterian & Reformed Covenant Theology...and how it relates to Baptism with Michael G. Brown & Samuel Renihan (Part 2)






thenewgeneva.libsyn.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------

